# My first project-exile room



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

My wife got tired of me smoking in the back bedroom and told me I had to leave
First she said that I had to get a laptop and sit on the patio, but this is Florida and mosquitoes rot.

So here is my compromise

If these are too big let me know, I can downsize


































All that's left is the dreaded clean up, punch out and making sure it's sealed against racoons and possums


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Where's the fridge for the brew and maybe a t.v.?


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Still have to finish the inside but it's semi livable now after I clean it out some

the hammock is on the other side of the room (until I get a futon)


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

seems like most guys have a exile room/garage to go to these days... :yes:


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

All the pics seemed to have been replaced in photobucket
But I have the TV, mini kitchen and hammock in place along with the reloading bench

As soon as I get the my nephews to pick it all up I'll have all I need for a shower and toilet


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

Dang man YOU own 1/2 that house take it back!


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Nah 
Her and my mother already foo-fooed it up
It ain't no fun in there anymore

I like my cottage better
She's lucky if I even come in to take the garbage out for her now

On an up note she likes my room better also, but in there she has to follow my rules and can't say nothin about my possum skull ashtray


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

Says you moved the photo whats up with that? Any way don't let her put up curtains !
Nice gun I got the bull barrel one! Deadly


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

This is an old enough thread that I must have delted the original pics from photobucket
The Ruger is from a for sale post I just made at a gun forum

I got a Rommy G AK kit for it

I also sold a nicer one with good bluing and kept the bull barrel MkII

The snake was from a post at a forum about snake bites

If you look very close you will see the devastating injury the corn snake caused to my hand
I believe one of the other participants of that thread was saying that corn snakes could give very serious wounds

This guy tried real hard but all he could do was what you see


----------

